# anavar and drug testing advice please



## dannyp90 (Aug 21, 2011)

i have done quite abit of research into steroids and ive decided that these will be ones im going to try, just need some advice about drugs testing at work,

i know there have been several threads about this issue but i still dont know if the tests ill be doing even test for aas', but its a 9 in 1 but i was told that some still do :s.

also if they do whats there limit of testosterone in the system? and the average amount people have?

and experiences in doses as its such a mixture of views im finding it difficult to decide.

thanks

danny


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

well whats your job? why are they testing you?

you will most most of the time that drug tests for jobs are for rec drugs like weed/coke/ect not steroids

steroid testing is very expencive

plus

if your in the uk

steroids are legal to use so i dont think your employer can do **** about it anyway (correct me if i am wrong)


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Why would they check you're Test levels anyway...?

As Apple said it will be for drugs and alcohol..etc


----------



## shadow23 (Dec 3, 2009)

To be honest steroid testing isn't that expensive as many would think. They take a hair strand test depending on the length of the air is how long they can go back 2inch is the min they will test an that's about 3-4months they can go back. Of the top of my head your body normally will produce 250mg in that time (I think ?) I no this as I have had to go through a test my self (not because of my job though )


----------



## miczelx (Jun 27, 2009)

shadow23 said:


> To be honest steroid testing isn't that expensive as many would think. They take a hair strand test depending on the length of the air is how long they can go back 2inch is the min they will test an that's about 3-4months they can go back. Of the top of my head your body normally will produce 250mg in that time (I think ?) I no this as I have had to go through a test my self (not because of my job though )


It can be very expensive, and there is loads of diffrent methods,

cheaper method=less resoults

and ofcourse is not a test level what is tested, its ratio testosterone to epitestosterone, but thats the simples test only that wouldnt show anavar use

There is nothing to worry about, it wont be doping tests


----------



## dannyp90 (Aug 21, 2011)

i work on a powerstation so drugs are a real no no.

its legal to take steroids? then do some companies even test for it?

EDIT: also its a 9 in 1 urine/oral test



apple said:


> well whats your job? why are they testing you?
> 
> you will most most of the time that drug tests for jobs are for rec drugs like weed/coke/ect not steroids
> 
> ...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Standard drug test is 5 panel.... Since yours is 9 panel it might test for steroids..

Urine/oral max history is 5-7 days for most reccy i believe with googling..... Apparently Weed stays in system for longer.


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

Belive weed is up to 30 days with heavy use


----------



## dannyp90 (Aug 21, 2011)

but if its legal why test for it in work?


----------



## dannyp90 (Aug 21, 2011)

bump, looking for someone with knowledge on this come on


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

dannyp90 said:


> bump, looking for someone with knowledge on this come on


Mate what do you actually want to know? No one can tell you whether you will be getting tested for steroids. It's possible, but improbable. If you get a steroid test then yes, anavar can show.

Although steroids aren't illegal, they are controlled. So some firms may test for them. Anavar stays in your system for around 3 weeks.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

dannyp90 said:


> but if its legal why test for it in work?


There was a case on here that someone was accused of being aggressive as someone knew he used aas. It's uncommon any employer would require a test for it and I believe the majority of contracts state recreational drug use can be tested for.


----------

